# Minnesota



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

Derby update? Thanks


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Ledford won with cisco congratulations to him and mark and danny that finished his derby career with 64 points and his sister lacey who he ran against ever week had 46.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any updates on the Q?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

any open callbacks


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Chad,
I believe the Derby 2nd went to a Grady pup as well!!!


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

NFC AFC Boo won the Am. Thanks to all those who pitched in to help this weekend, we had a lot of dogs to run, and all your support helped keep things moving. So glad to have GREAT weather and no rain!


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry, going from memory which is failing fast! Ended up having to get book!

Open
1st. Juice, Smith
2nd. Bullet, rorem
3rd. Areo, rorem
4th shock, sletten
Rj bobby, Farmer
Jams, Wiley, Smith
Luke, Smith
Jazz, Farmer
Merle, Farmer
Charli, Smith
Mercy, Sletten
Demo, Hays


Am.
1st. Boo, kit
2nd Artic, hansen
3rd Finn, Belt
4th Plug, VanBergen
RJ Dakota, Gibson
Jams Deets, Thurman
jazz, Lafave
scamp, Robertson

Q, only one I know is 2nd, Sugar, Springer

Derby, forgot to write down 
1st, Cisco, Ledford


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Bustin' said:


> Sorry, going from memory which is failing fast! Ended up having to get book!
> 
> Open
> 1st. Juice, Smith
> ...


Lots of thanks


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bustin' said:


> Sorry, going from memory which is failing fast! Ended up having to get book!
> 
> Open
> *1st. Juice, Smith*
> ...


*That's two in a row for Mr. Juice! Congrats to Jim Harvey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
*Time for Champaign in the OJ! *


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks, Susan! That's a great idea, but for excitement this big, I had to switch over to the hard stuff right after the Manitowic AM! My head still hurts,....

I hope you and Ruckus continue your run to the top!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Jim Harvey said:


> Thanks, Susan! That's a great idea, but for excitement this big, I had to switch over to the hard stuff right after the Manitowic AM! My head still hurts,....
> 
> I hope you and Ruckus continue your run to the top!


*I was thinking about a little vodka in the OJ.............. or a lot of vodka in the OJ! but whatever it takes to celebrate! All those BLUE ribbons! Yeeehawwwwww!!!!! *


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

JusticeDog said:


> *That's two in a row for Mr. Juice! Congrats to Jim Harvey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> *Time for Champaign in the OJ! *


 
That Juice is hot!!!! Big congrats to Smith & Jim Harvey. His sister needs to get it in gear too......


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Glad to see Boo with a win too, a fine dog. Congrats to Boo & Kit!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Dave, and you are darn right about Dave Smith doing a grand job.

If Stella won the next 2-3 FT, it would surprise no one at all! Her day again, is right around the corner.


----------

